# Canadians love their health care



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup, and I have some swamp land for sale. I don't know how often I have debated this with liberals. I also don't know if they are just trying to bs us or they are that out of touch.



> Every year thousands of Canadian have no choice but to seek medical care outside of the country's single-payer health care system, according a report from a Canadian free-market think tank.
> 
> In 2013, nearly 42,000 Canucks left their homeland to avoid long wait times and inferior care that plagues their centralized health system.


For the full story: http://dailycaller.com/2014/01/16/repor ... e-in-2013/


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I still can't understand how people think a single payer system is a good system.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had to post the Canadian health care article, because we have encountered enough bs in our debates to float a battleship. The socialists always think socialism will work if they are running it. It's a pipe dream born of arrogance.


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Senator / Funny Guy Franken was on one of the Obama cheerleader news channels this morning commenting on the nation's new health care system. He says it's absolutely the right direction, but is off to a rough start. His job, he says, is to spot problems as they come up and fix them. That's what congress is supposed to do he says... Catch problems as they pop up and fix them.

A reactive ideologue. Great. Look on the bright side - choosing this approach should eventually lead to their self destruction... Assuming Americans wake up and purge these idiots. The carnage caused on their way down will be great, unfortunately.

Oh yeh, it would be rude of me not to say good morning to our friends watching closely to keep us safe. Good morning NSA. Hope you have a productive day. I'll be posting some comments on the usual channels, so please try to keep up, OK.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Some major snippets from that article....



> Canadians, however, may not always be getting adequate care. Patients have had to suffer through long wait times and lack of specialized medical equipment, according to the Fraser Institute.
> 
> "That a considerable number of Canadians traveled and paid to escape the well-known failings of the Canadian health-care system speaks volumes about how well the system is working for them," the Fraser Institute says. "It leaves open the question of just how many more Canadians might choose medical tourism outside Canada if given the opportunity."





> In 2013, 41,838 Canadians went outside the country to get medical treatment, down from 42,173 people leaving the country in 2012. This is interesting since wait times for patients who had consulted with a specialist till the time they got actual treatment increased from 9.3 weeks in 2012 to 9.6 weeks in 2013


People don't think this would happen in the USA are terribly wrong. Also look at the US culture....we are far more impatient than our brothers to the north. US patients want things done ASAP. Think of waiting 9 weeks??? The sad thing is you would keep getting pushed back because "ER" patients would take priority over patients who went through the correct channels. So our ER's would be even more flooded.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think this settles the debate with those who keep shoveling the bs about how good the Canadian health care system is. A couple of years ago we took the inside passage cruise to Alaska. We shared a table every evening with a couple from Vancouver Island and another couple from Toronto. They said some small things work out ok, but don't look forward to illness in their later years when serious illness starts.


----------

